# Novelty Frame competition at Pennsylvania Farm Show, Words on frame of honey



## Briarvalleyapiaries (Feb 26, 2015)

I saw a picture of a frame of honey with writing on it. I was curious how folks got the words on it. 

You can see it on the PA beekeepers Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/pastatebeekeepers/


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

That's interesting and I don't know how they did that. I have seen the work of a couple of artists where they do a pen/ink drawing on vellum, then apply beeswax to select areas of the vellum and place it in a frame as if it was foundation. If everything works right the bees draw it out and some very interesting artistic results are obtained....so I suspect some similar form of manipulation along those lines but would be interested to hearing for sure the "how to".....


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

my WAG is scrape off everything but the letters then put in late in the season when they don't want to draw wax, they fill the deep cells and the shallow cells and just cap...


----------



## rg58612455 (Jun 15, 2015)

Here is another link I found: http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/blog/artist-uses-bees-to-build-honeycomb-sculptures


----------



## babraham (Nov 16, 2014)

I have seen a youtube video on this one. You start with a fully capped frame of honey. Remove the cappings to "write the letters". Then place the frame between two capped frames for honey. Adjust the spacing on the side of the frame with the "writing". when the bees redraw the capping, it will write a little bit embossed to maintain bee space. The capped cells around it are left as is.

That said, It probably help to have a good flow going. And I haven't actually tried to do it. But, theory sounds good.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

What would happen if you took a nice drawn comb and masked off the letters (with foil?) and then set it in a hive by the hayfield, or fed clear syrup, till they filled and capped it. Then removed the masking and put it by the buckwheat patch, or fed dyed syrup. Would the bees cooperate?
Bill


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

MY daughter did a project like this when she was in 4H Bee program. They took plastic foundation, drew on it with chalk, the cut out the letters with a scroll saw - basically making a plastic stencil then mounted the foundation in a frame, and popped it in a honey super. The bees will build out the whole frame with comb and use it as normal. When you pull the frame out and hold it up to the light, the cut out areas appear lighter. - A few of the kids did foundation stencils with their name, or other words - the winner that year was a frame that had a bee and a flower cut out of it.....

Sky


----------

